# Have to rave about these collars...



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Cat Safety Collar* - National Leash Company











These collars are very lightweight and really don't seem to bother the cats as much as the wider collars do. And even our escape artist extraordinaire has tried and failed to take her new collar off 8) It is a safety collar, and doesn't pose any strangulation risk.

*Bottom line:* the perfect collar for the cat who hates collars :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

how large around is it....it looks perfect!
that collar with the boomerang tag yay

mi mi has a tiny neck

will you measure yours for me

* wait...i looked again...is that adjustable???


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Totally adjustable, forgot to mention that. Fits tiny little Stephanie all the way up to Scully's...ample neck :lol:

And yes, the girls all wear theirs with those cute kitty tags from Boomerang Tags, they look like necklaces


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh I am off to order one right now!!!

And they are only 2 dollars! ~WOW~


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

:?: How does it adjust? It just looks like a couple bungee cords crimped together. Am I missing something? I could use a "collar for the cat who hates collars" :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: Tim. They're not bungee chords 

The material is a smaller version of the rope used in mountain climbing. They made bracelets from this stuff a few years back. It's quite durable, and would be difficult to tear or chew through.

It adjusts by sliding those two metal "things". It's kind of hard to describe :?, but the metal objects are not as obtrusive as they may look. They certainly don't seem to bother the cats.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK.....I got it.....except for the sliding part....not sure how it would stay. But, the price is so reasonable that I might buy one just to figure it out. :wink:  Wish they were sold in local stores. 

Thanks for telling us about these!!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

sooooooo tempting!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I just ordered mine....
Tim...the way they slide is really cool...
My son used to have a necklace that was along the same lines. 

I also found an onion chopper and a hamburger press. LOL!
Can you believe they dont combine shipping! ~WOW~
Unless they are coming from different retailers? I dunno? :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK....you sold me :lol: I just ordered three.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I just want to double check, there's only 3 colours right?

what colours did you guys end up choosing? (timskitties and boscosmum)

*Edit: I need more sleep. I see the other colours now, silly me... how embarrassing


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I got Maui Blue....it is dark blue and pink
I saw 5 colors....not sure why they arent all together

there was black, white, yellow, red, and light blue, dark blue.
Spacemonkey....did you see any other colors?


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

ya, i liked the blue. I was thinking blue for my grey tabby and yellow for my black cat


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, I ordered the Mango Orange (see first post) for Scully. I think they had an earth brown one as well...

I got a black collar for Miko, and the Maui Blue for Stephanie


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Black. I didn't see the brown....I would have gotten that. Oh well. :roll:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Spacemonkey.....does the 'split ring' they show in 
the picture come with the collar?

Just a curiousity....


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Twisted (Mar 21, 2005)

Interesting. I personally prefer the beastie band collars. They have cool designs, are safe and will break away if the cats get caught and are lightweight as well.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I dont like the beastie bands...you have to cut them to fit and the cat hair gets all stuck in the velcro...plus it is just toooo wide.
I really hate the look of collars on cats,
so I hope this new one you wont even see it.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I've had that collar on my Zack for a while now. I remember when you were first ordering yours  

He has the mango one too. I've had it for around 6 months and no problems!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mine arrived today...they're kinda cool. Now we'll have to see if Tommy can figure out how to take his off or otherwise destroy it. :roll: But two questions for you spacemonkey: :?: these are billed as safety collars. I don't understand how the safety feature works. Also, they sent me something extra. It's a looped cord about a foot and a half long with a spring clip. What's this supposed to be? A leash? Kinda short for a leash. Did you get one of those, too?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK -- I think I got the safety feature...it's just supposed to slip. Is that it?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Tim...I got mine today too! YAY! 
I also got the extra deal in three...I am going to use it for my car keys! LOL!!! :lol: 

So...as far as the slip feature of the collar...Mi Mi already got hers very loose. She is still adjusting to wearing a collar so she is constantly scratching at it. It proves that the slip safety does work anyways!
I just hope she doesnt get it off. I know it was not my kids because they were gone at the beach this afternoon.

How is it working for Tommy so far?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I only had it on him for long enough to check the fit. But *I* do like these...they don't get in the way of petting as much as regular collars. :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, as far as the safety feature, if any excessive pulling is done (i.e. struggling cat) they will slip off


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Zack has never managed to slip his off. It does get lose when he fights with one of the other cats, but it still stays on. I'm ok with that though. I love coming home and finding collars strewn everywhere :roll: I always wonder what kind of tussle went on.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well....hmmm? 

Mi Mi collar was loose again this morning. :roll: 
I wonder if I got a looser slide than you guys did?
I am gonna get sick of tightening it everyday.

I heard her scratching and she kicks it loose,
then she starts licking at it and gets the tag in her mouth.
I witnessed this in the early morning, the bell woke me up.
I have a bell and a tag hanging on there...

Maybe that is too heavy??? :?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

How tight do you put it on her? I don't think any of my cats' collars are loose enough for a scratching foot to pull them loose :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

spacemonkey...I dont think I could safely put it on any tighter.
I got that baby snug as possible without her turning blue! LOL!

My hope is that after she adjust to wearing a collar she will slow down on her obsession to get it off. She has only first worn a collar this past 2 weeks. I am going to order a couple more of them to have on hand.
Tags too...I will be sad if we lose the collar and tags outside.
If so...I hope a neighbor kid will find it and bring it back...afterall,
my phone number is on there...  

I dunno...Tim, how long have you been working with Tommy and collars?

I still *love* this collar...it is beautiful! Looking at her you wouldnt know she even had a collar on...until yousee her tag and bell! It is so CUTE!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I worked with him (and Rocket) over the winter to get them used to collars and pretty much gave up on the standard collar. I think I'll go put the new collars on them right now and see how long they'll tolerate them. They're pretty relaxed at the moment. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

You mean you didnt put them on yet?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I just tried them on for fit yesterday. Now they're wearing them and seem to tolerate them just fine. Better than a standard collar. But I still couldn't get Mellie to wear hers for more than 10 seconds without constant distraction. Sigh..... At least she isn't interested in going outside so maybe I'll just forget it with her. :roll: 

I rate these collars


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well....I am anxious to hear if they scratch them loose by tomorrow.
Put one on Mellie too, especially if she hates it! LOL! (sorry Mel)
It would be a good collar endurance test. :lol:


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

I think those collars are so adorable.. but ever sense the girls were ale to wear collars they hate thim... thus one reason the never go out side... no collar ... no tags.. I dont want to micro chip them either....


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Kittenofyourheart
I wish I could keep Mi Mi inside the house!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I don't know what the heck I did, but I already broke one. I slipped one over Tommy's head and slid the two metal things apart to tighten it, except one was free-sliding instead of doubled-up, and it can't be tightened. Haven't a clue what happened. Bummer. :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well....the safety feature works....Mi Mi came home with no collar.
It was on her when she left.  
So now I need to order more.....

I have offered a $2.00 reward to all the neighbor children.


----------

